# Ist heute Donnerstag und dein Server ist down?



## Dranke (2. September 2010)

Ich und einige im Ts kommen nicht mehr ins WOW

Sind die Login Server wieder down?


----------



## Kæran (2. September 2010)

Kurze Frage,

weiß einer grad zufällig ob die Loginserver down sind?
B-Net ist down und im Login bekomm auch nicht mehr als Verbindung wird aufgebaut...


----------



## Natar (2. September 2010)

sieht so aus

voll scheisse, 13 euro und so


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

JA!

Wenn ich einmal spielen will -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (2. September 2010)

ka ich komm auch ned rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. September 2010)

Jup komm auch nich rein


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Wofür zahle ich eigentlich meine 13 Euro?


----------



## Skarabrae (2. September 2010)

ah, danke, dachte es laege an mir ^^

Gruesse


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2010)

Dann wirds wohl so sein. Muss man deshalb einen Thread aufmachen, wenn du schon von mehreren Bescheid weist das es nicht geht?


----------



## Noenon (2. September 2010)

Jap hab ich auch gerade. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

13 Euro!!


----------



## Arotan (2. September 2010)

Da geht gar nix -.-


----------



## Kerbe (2. September 2010)

joar komme auch net rein voll kotze zocke halt ps3


----------



## Kæran (2. September 2010)

Gut, dann steh ich wenigstens nicht alleine da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal frohes Warten euch Leidensgenossen


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> Wofür zahle ich eigentlich meine 13 Euro?



Jedenfalls nicht dafür, dass die Realms pausenlos erreichbar sind.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. September 2010)

ich komm auch ned rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Dafür drohe ich Blizzard mit meinem Ultrarechtsschutz für 9,90 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Wieso zahle ich eigentlich 13 Euro?


----------



## Noenon (2. September 2010)

Werd wohl auf Wii oder WC3 umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igdrasil (2. September 2010)

same


----------



## Zeaser (2. September 2010)

Was fürn Dreck SC2 geht auch nicht !!!


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht dafür, dass die Realms pausenlos erreichbar sind.



Pausenlos??? Hahahahaha, ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn sie ab und zu gehen würden.


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Falsches Forum.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14574757511&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. September 2010)

Jo Login sind down uns selbst das offizielle Forum ist nicht erreichbar ........


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Edit: Und doppelter Post meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (2. September 2010)

So wies scheint sind die Server down, weiß vielleicht jemand wieso? Weil Blizz hatte glaub ich ja nichts angekündigt...

Viel Vergnügen noch.


----------



## spencer10 (2. September 2010)

Ihr armen aber auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Wir sind hier aber nicht im offiziellen Blizzardforum -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2010)

Dafür registriert man sich hier extra? 
Geh mal an die frische Luft.
Schon mal die AGB´s von Blizzard gelesen?


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14574757511&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1



Buffedforum undso


----------



## Bigsteven (2. September 2010)

Das übliche halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bis denne...


----------



## wadentreter (2. September 2010)

Dann gehts halt jetzt schon zum einkaufen... Gibt schlimmeres.^^


----------



## Vranthor (2. September 2010)

13€! xDD

Also selbst Battle.net funktioniert nicht "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten"

Vielleicht ungeplante Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Kæran (2. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falsches Forum.
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1



Ja da geh ich normalerweiße über die b-net Seite drauf, da das aber auch grad down ist, hab ichs eben hier versucht
Aber Danke für den Link


----------



## Boddakiller (2. September 2010)

Battlenet 2.0 Server auch tot... LOL


----------



## Korgor (2. September 2010)

Server down = Was anderes zocken oder raus anne frische Luft.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. September 2010)

Sind on. Zumindest bin ich drauf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gefällig?


----------



## Mace (2. September 2010)

gibt schon einen bluepost dazu, problem ist bekannt und sie arbeiten dran

quelle: technik forum


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> HDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


?


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Ist ja lustig...seit wann kündigt Blizzard denn an, wenn ihnen die Loginserver abschmieren? Wissen die das vorher? Natürlich wurde es noch nicht angekündigt, es ist ja keine Absicht sondern ein technisches Gebrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Na dann hoffe ich mal sie laufen wieder, wenn ich um 21:30 von der arbeit nach Hause komme


----------



## LuckyDevl (2. September 2010)

an die 13€ Spammer:mimimimimi?
Oh nein,mein auto hat 40Tausend Euro gekostet!Wieso ist der Tank denn jetzt alle? Das darf doch nicht sein,ich hab soviel Geld dafür bezahlt und jetzt das....


----------



## Natar (2. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falsches Forum.
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1



was ist denn der unterschied?auch da schreiben mal alle "gleiches bei mir"

ah warte, gm antwort: "Was ist denn das problem? Ooh, ich komm ja auch nicht rein"

übrigens, wird der 13euro spruch von gewissen immer noch nicht verstanden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. September 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde, auch wenn die Server down sind , die Netiquette hier in unserem Forum ist nicht down also haltet euch bitte daran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

ABGs lesen <3


----------



## Imahcs (2. September 2010)

Son Dreck, da hab ich die Woche kaum Zeit zu spielen und grad heute wo ich mal schon um 17h zu Hause bin, sind die Server down! Das gibts doch net?! Wofür 13€?


----------



## Estragon (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> Wofür zahle ich eigentlich meine 13 Euro?



Dafür das Blizz das Spiel weiterentwickelt, Fehler behebt und dir einen guten Support zur Verfügung stellt.

Also sei zufrieden, dass das getan wird, was getan werden sollte.


----------



## sykee (2. September 2010)

dann zockt halt derweil was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mich störts grad gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Mal so ne Frage: Wieso ist hier eigentlich noch offen? Wenn überhaupt könnte man ja den Mittwochsthread aufmachen, der ist meineswissens auch für sowas da...


----------



## Todesknight (2. September 2010)

kommt ihr bei Starcraft 2 auch net rein ?!?!?
das ist soo ein Scheiß ne, JUNGE.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW Freunde, auch wenn die Server down sind , die Netiquette hier unserem Forum ist nicht down also haltet euch bitte daran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*roflz tot* made my day Firun...der Spruch ist gut, den merk ich mir *zbeck*


----------



## Lopep (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage: Wieso ist hier eigentlich noch offen? Wenn überhaupt könnte man ja den Mittwochsthread aufmachen, der ist meineswissens auch für sowas da...



Ist heute Mittwoch du Brainlagger?


----------



## Starfros (2. September 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> sieht so aus
> 
> voll scheisse, 13 euro und so



selber schuld wenn du noch immer 13 Euro dafür bezahlst.


----------



## Mindadar (2. September 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> dann zockt halt derweil was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tihihi bis grad postal 2 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebe das spiel *-*


----------



## Espe89 (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro 13 Euro



Das schon fast aus wie die Tischdecke meiner Oma (=

Naja, ich finds doof. In Sc2 komme ich leider auch nicht rein, das wäre dann meine Alternative ._.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> Ist heute Mittwoch du Brainlagger?




hau bloß wieder ab


----------



## Skarabrae (2. September 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> selber schuld wenn du noch immer 13 Euro dafür bezahlst.



was machst du denn dann hier, frage ich mich gerade?

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Estragon schrieb:


> Dafür das Blizz das Spiel weiterentwickelt, Fehler behebt und dir einen guten Support zur Verfügung stellt.
> 
> Also sei zufrieden, dass das getan wird, was getan werden sollte.



Das schöne ist...für den Support zahlst du gar nicht, der ist freiwillig und müsste nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telsas (2. September 2010)

Geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. September 2010)

Zum was andres spielen...Ich schlag mich grad selber Blutig. Is auch toll..Müsster auch mal machen.


----------



## Starfros (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage: Wieso ist hier eigentlich noch offen? Wenn überhaupt könnte man ja den Mittwochsthread aufmachen, der ist meineswissens auch für sowas da...



Schon mal geschaut welchen Tag wir haben ?


----------



## Orbiamortius (2. September 2010)

10EURO !!!
Kann es eigentlich sein es battle.net down is ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long ... chilln un barlows blog >dungeonfinder< hörn !


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Also ehrlich? Ich amüsiere mich, aber ihr Verletzt die Nettiquette und der 13€ Spammer ist nichts weiter als ein Troll der sich eben Angemeldet hat.
Und für eure beleidigungen könnte es sogar noch ne Verwarnung geben. Und nur mal so: Dann Spielen einige eben mal nicht, mein Gott.


----------



## Knallkörper (2. September 2010)

LuckyDevl schrieb:


> an die 13€ Spammer:mimimimimi?
> Oh nein,mein auto hat 40Tausend Euro gekostet!Wieso ist der Tank denn jetzt alle? Das darf doch nicht sein,ich hab soviel Geld dafür bezahlt und jetzt das....




Das Auto wären dann die Kosten für das Spiel an sich und der Sprit sind die 13€ monatlich, also verstehe ich deinen sinnfreien vergleich nicht so ganz!


----------



## Aserin (2. September 2010)

Mmh das zwischendurch mal Server down sind ist normal. Die 13 Euro zahlt ihr für den Service und sonst gut laufende Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeigt mir ein anderes Spiel mit annähernder Größe welches diesen Support und diese eigt recht stabile Serverleistung bringt (EVE-Online ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Nu meckert nicht rum und sucht euch ne andere beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja alle 'n Beta invite. Höhö.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Skarabrae schrieb:


> was machst du denn dann hier, frage ich mich gerade?
> 
> Lieben Gruss



Ist das buffed-Forum jetzt kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Caztor (2. September 2010)

War schon lustige 2 stunden mit meinem fifi raus anch der Arbeit und nach dem ich festgestellt ahbe das mal wieder server down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wir stehen Kurz vor dem Ende der Welt ( zumindest wie wir sie bisher kannten) da ist das doch normal wenn der Cataklysm im anrollen ist ( war eigentlich vor jedem Addon so, dachte mal das Blizz daraus lehrnt aber seit Aktivision da mit mischen darf ist maches eh komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

naja dan spielen wir wieder etwas Dofus oder hm.. divinity 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugas (2. September 2010)

lol, was sind schon 13 Euro? Extrem Billig!!!
Kaufe eine anderes Spiel für 60 Euro und nach 2 Tagen ist es durch!

Da könnt ihr sagen teuer^^

Auch ja wegen paar Stunden ausfall ist noch keiner ge....

Also wer es nicht aushält ist eindeutig SÜCHTIG^^

grüsse


----------



## sykee (2. September 2010)

ich glaub ich mäh mal den rasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



apropos mähen

treffen sich 2 schafe sagt das eine mäh darauf das andere mäh doch selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (2. September 2010)

Ich sag nur 1: JEDER DER WEINT/HEULR/MIMIMI macht und sich aufregt das er 13 euro zahlt:

-) Kauft euch die Karten bei AMazone da kosten die nur 10Euro  im Monat
-) Jeder der Heult ist WoW süchtig.... denn er heult das nen Spiel ned geht, macht was falsch
-) Wenns regnet spielt ein anderes Speil, surft im internet oder Putzt mal wieder den Haushalt
-) wenns draußen wärmer ist macht gartenarbeit, geht raus spielen oder putzt den Haushalt :>

Vote 4 Clean the Household! =)


----------



## Aserin (2. September 2010)

Mmh das zwischendurch mal Server down sind ist normal. Die 13 Euro zahlt ihr für den Service und sonst gut laufende Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeigt mir ein anderes Spiel mit annähernder Größe welches diesen Support und diese eigt recht stabile Serverleistung bringt (EVE-Online ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Nu meckert nicht rum und sucht euch ne andere beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (2. September 2010)

bellingar schrieb:


> <br>13 Euro!!<br>


<br><br><br><br>F**** euch doch mit euren 13 sch*** euros nur weil ihr 2 stunden nicht spielen könnt . geht an die luft und aus dem keller raus , gibts ja nicht . und sowas zahlen wir steuerzahler mit !!! für euch harzer die 24 h spielen !<br>
[/QUOTE]

Sowas wie du gehört verprügelt. Ich glaub eher du bist der, der frische Luft braucht. Spinner... 
Also man kann sich nicht bei Blizzard beschweren, sie tun ihr bestes und wenn der Logginserver abstürzt ist das unvorhersehbar. Ich finde die Zeit gehört einfach entschädigt. Wieder mal 7 Tage Gratisspielzeit oder so... :-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut welchen Tag wir haben ?


1. Nutze mal die Sufu...normalerweise waren solche Threads immer gleich zu wegen dem Mittwochsthread.

2. War der Mtitwochsthread bei Serverdown meistens auf, egal obs Mittwoch oder St. Nimmerleinstag ist.


----------



## Sugas (2. September 2010)

lol, was sind schon 13 Euro? Extrem Billig!!!
Kaufe eine anderes Spiel für 60 Euro und nach 2 Tagen ist es durch!

Da könnt ihr sagen teuer^^

Auch ja wegen paar Stunden ausfall ist noch keiner ge....

Also wer es nicht aushält ist eindeutig SÜCHTIG^^

grüsse


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2010)

*So noch mal für alle.

Das komplette Battle-Net ist down, also hat es nichts mit WoW zu tun. Ist also unnötig hier zu schreiben, das man in WoW nicht reinkommt!

Beschwert euch also direkt im Blizzard-Technikforum!*


----------



## Janica-Damira (2. September 2010)

Meine Meldung beim Loginversuch: Der Login Server ist zur Zeit ausgelastet, bitte versuchen sie es später wieder......



@ Lopep: weniger ist manchmal mehr.... DAS was du da gemacht hast ist lächerlich... wir wissen alle wieviel es kostet.


----------



## Toxxical (2. September 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*<h2 style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 8px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; font-size: 1.1em; font-weight: bold; clear: both; ">1078 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*

oha</h2>[/font]


----------



## Firun (2. September 2010)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Meine Meldung beim Loginversuch: Der Login Server ist zur Zeit ausgelastet, bitte versuchen sie es später wieder......
> 
> 
> 
> @ Lopep: weniger ist manchmal mehr.... DAS was du da gemacht hast ist lächerlich... wir wissen alle wieviel es kostet.



Der User Lopep hat erstmal Pause und alle anderen die sich nicht an die Regeln halten werden wir leider genau so vor gehen müssen.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> Wofür zahle ich eigentlich meine 13 Euro?



für 30 Tage Zugang zum Spiel. Will heissen:

13 Euro / 30 Tage= 43 cent am Tag

Wenn Du also 1 std. lang net reinkommst, kostet Dich das genau 0,01805 Euro, also knapp 2 cent.

1 Std nicht reinkommen: 2 cent.
Rumheulen im Forum wegen 2 cent: unbezahlbar.


----------



## Kæran (2. September 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> *So noch mal für alle.
> 
> Das komplette Battle-Net ist down, also hat es nichts mit WoW zu tun. Ist also unnötig hier zu schreiben, das man in WoW nicht reinkommt!
> 
> Beschwert euch also direkt im Blizzard-Technikforum!*



Unnötig würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, es vertreibt immerhin die Langeweile in der Wartezeit
Außerdem schreib ich ja auch im Blizzforum, spielen grad "ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst" im offiziellen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> für 30 Tage Zugang zum Spiel. Will heissen:
> 
> 13 Euro / 30 Tage= 43 cent am Tag
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Ferdy2003 (2. September 2010)

kleine Antwort aus dem off. SC2 Forum:

```
Hallo zusammen,


die Ursache des Problemes wurde gefunden und es wird an einem Fix für das Problem gearbeitet.


Leider können wir euch noch nicht sagen, wie lange es noch dauert.


Wir bitten euch noch um etwas Geduld.


Gruß
```

also keep cool und abwarten was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (2. September 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> für 30 Tage Zugang zum Spiel. Will heissen:
> 
> 13 Euro / 30 Tage= 43 cent am Tag
> 
> ...



einen flame schreiben = 1 wort
eine rechnung machen = 3 zeilen
einen 5 jahre alten witzlosen spruch immer noch nicht kapieren: unbezahlbar


----------



## Cradle01 (2. September 2010)

Mein Gott habt ihr euch wieder lieb ....


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. September 2010)

Was ich bis heute nicht verstehe, ist, warum es unbedingt erforderlich ist, deswegen einen Thread aufzumachen.
Stattdessen würd's eine Runde Fernsehn, ein Buch oder die neuste Ausgabe der MickyMaus auch tun, um die Zeit tot zu schlagen.

Aussitzen ist nervenschonender und spart euch etwa 7,34575 Monate eures Lebens.


_~ Eine Initiative gegen das Whinen über/während Serverdowns ~_


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (2. September 2010)

Lalalaaa... schade, hatte mich so aufs zocken gefreut. endlich mal wieder nach 4 wochen mit je 72 stunden arbeit... naja, dann muss ich doch meinen faulen kadaver wieder ausm sessel wuchten und mich anderweitig vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haut auch mal rein leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (2. September 2010)

,,Oh Nein! Die Welt geht unter! Ich komm nicht mehr in WoW rein!´´

Das ist doch wohl nicht euer Ernst, oder?


----------



## Zydoom (2. September 2010)

JA!

 --- Es geht wieder ! ---


Hihi, fail ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uip (2. September 2010)

SERVER ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farodien (2. September 2010)

Eine Tüte Mitleid an die Techniker die gerade unter Druck versuchen das Problem zu beheben!!


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2010)

Juhu nach 9 Stunden Arbeit an den PC kommen und nicht spielen können, I fucking love it! :>


----------



## Todesknight (2. September 2010)

was laberst ihr es geht nicht -.-


----------



## Natar (2. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> SERVER ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nö


----------



## Marthum (2. September 2010)

Wieso vergisst eigentlich immer fast jeder, dass Blizzard das Recht hat, die Server für bis zu 72 Stunden vom Netz zu nehmen, ohne euch irgendeine Begründung nennen zu müssen oder euch eine Entschädigung zahlen oder geben müssen? 

Das ihr damit einverstanden seid, habt ihr mit der Erstellung eures Accounts zugestimmt. Und mit jedem Patch bestätigt ihr dieses nochmal in den AGB's. Eventuell solltet ihr euch das mal durchlesen, was ihr da bestätigt.


----------



## Uip (2. September 2010)

LEUTE!!!

Die Server sind wieder

*O N L I N E*


----------



## Todesknight (2. September 2010)

@uip NERV NICH es geht nich


----------



## Toxxical (2. September 2010)

Ich glaube das viele die hier schreiben sehr viel mit WoW beschäftigt sind und da es einen großen Teil ihres Lebens eingenommen hat wissen sie sich nicht anders zu unterhalten.


----------



## Mindadar (2. September 2010)

mhhhhh Postal 2 grad abgekackt weil ich den ton leiser gemacht hab x.x Drecks Vista -.-


----------



## Cradle01 (2. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich glaube das viele die hier schreiben sehr viel mit WoW beschäftigt sind und da es einen großen Teil ihres Lebens eingenommen hat wissen sie sich nicht anders zu unterhalten.




Amen Reverend


----------



## Kæran (2. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Was ich bis heute nicht verstehe, ist, warum es unbedingt erforderlich ist, deswegen einen Thread aufzumachen.



Ich wollte nur sehen ob es an mir liegt, oder ob wirklich der Login-Server down ist
Aber da ich nach der Threadzusammenlegung nichtmehr TE bin, kann ich ihn auch nicht mehr /close en

_~ Eine Initiative gegen notorische Nörgler ~_


----------



## chaosruler (2. September 2010)

Lopep schrieb:


> Wofür zahle ich eigentlich meine 13 Euro?



dafür, dass wenn solche fehler auftreten diese von kompetentem personal schnell behoben werden. was erwartet ihr eigendlich?


----------



## Quéx (2. September 2010)

also ich komm immer noch nicht rein -.- dreck da kommt man von 9 stunden schule wieder und dann son kack -.-


----------



## Poseidoom (2. September 2010)

@ Uip
Das stimmt garnöch :O


----------



## Hinklstyn (2. September 2010)

what is that shit man?Man da holt man sich ne Game Card und man kommt ned rein -.-


----------



## Bremgor (2. September 2010)

In before closed^^
Ne blöder scherz.

Aber guckt euch mal die Besucherzahlen an. Soviele kriegt man sonst nur bei nem phishing versuch oder ner por...seite zusammen.

Regt euch ab, lest ein buch, stober Buffedguides whatever und entlastet die leute die versuchen die masse zu beruhigen.

P.s.: Gz, ein Thread mit sovielen Seiten nach so kurzer Zeit. Neuer Rekord?


----------



## Bremgor (2. September 2010)

Oha, mein erster DOppelpost. Und gleichzeitig meine 200! Wow ist das toll.

Sry für Doppel und so


----------



## Lysozyma (2. September 2010)

doppelpost macht glücklich....


----------



## refload (2. September 2010)

Hm ich würde mal sagen so kommt keiner rein. Sind die server denn wirklich down oder nur die Login Server? Also gibt es noch leute die ingame sind?


----------



## Lysozyma (2. September 2010)

Ich bin noch arbeiten...die Server downtime, sowie das geflame treffen mich eher wenig.


----------



## Weißer (2. September 2010)

wie schön, dass SC II auch nicht geht ...


----------



## Zongoss (2. September 2010)

na....da zittern nu bei einigen der  ganze körper ...omg kein wow....Oo
geht ma euren frauen blumen kaufen....
kocht euren männern ma ein lecker essen...immer nur dosenfutter is ungesund...
kiddis....macht mal hausaufgaben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps meine fresse...ich will zoggen...danke blizz für nichts OO


----------



## Toxxical (2. September 2010)

Doppelpost sry


----------



## RedDevil96 (2. September 2010)

naja , lustigerweise , die BETA server laufen ... *in deckung geh*


----------



## Captain Jack (2. September 2010)

WoW geht nicht und Starcraft 2 auch nicht


----------



## RedDevil96 (2. September 2010)

naja , lustigerweise , die BETA server laufen ... *in deckung geh*


----------



## Meeragus (2. September 2010)

lol wie se alle heulen wegen 13 euro...technik und so? Kommt nun mal vor! Heute is schönes Wetter also genießt es und chillt ma an der frischen Luft -.- gleich Panik zu schieben nur weil das Spiel für ein Paar Minuten/Stunden nich geht bringt da auch nichts


----------



## Badomen (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread in "Es ist nicht Mittwoch, aber die Server sind trotzdem down" umbennen als Alternative zum "Es ist Mittwoch und die Server sind down?"

Aber es ist schon ärgerlich, keine Frage. Manche Leute kommen auch grad erst von der Arbeit und haben sich auf ein paar Stunden Zocken gefreut. Naja, meckern hilft auch nichts, hoffen wir mal, dass die Reperatur nicht so lange dauert wie die durchschnittliche Beantwortung eines GM-Tickets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (2. September 2010)

wieviele barlow blogs gibt es und welche?


----------



## benniboy (2. September 2010)

Mensch aber auch! Wie kann Blizzard es wagen auch Probleme zu haben! Ist ja unfassbar, wenn ich schon 13€ im Monat bezahle möchte ich meine Epixxe haben und nicht unter Entzugserscheinungen leiden.


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2010)

@ Badomen, hast auf jedenfall recht, sehe ich genauso!

Ich war nur gerade verwundert, dass vor 5 mins noch weit über 600 auf dieser Seite waren,

und gerade eben, während ich F5 drückte (hat ne halbe Minute gedauert, das aktuallisieren)

waren auf einmal nur noch knapp 80 da, ich dachte schon das Problem wäre jetzt behoben, 

scheinbar wohl nicht. Sind wohl alle bei Buffed raus geflogen...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Badomen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread in "Es ist nicht Mittwoch, aber die Server sind trotzdem down" umbennen als Alternative zum "Es ist Mittwoch und die Server sind down?"



Wieso braucht man unbedingt zwei Spamthreads? Einer langt zum spammen bei Serverdowns (und nebenbei noch zu schreiben, wenn die Server wieder on sind).


----------



## SEBA (2. September 2010)

naja, komisch ist allerdings, dass der Beta Login funktioniert. Egal, dann wird eben etwas Cata Beta gespielt ;-)


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2010)

SEBA schrieb:


> naja, komisch ist allerdings, dass der Beta Login funktioniert. Egal, dann wird eben etwas Cata Beta gespielt ;-)



Na da wünsche ich dir Viel Spaß und Erfolg....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (2. September 2010)

upps Buffed hat auch probleme. Ich bekomm öfftes:


 Error:MDB2 Error: connect failed  #0 [internal function]: Buffed_Db::ErrorHandler(Object(MDB2_Error))
#1 /usr/share/php/PEAR.php(912): call_user_func(Array, Object(MDB2_Error))
#2 /usr/share/php/MDB2.php(973): PEAR_Error->PEAR_Error('MDB2 Error: con...', -24, 16, Array, 'connect: [Error...')
#3 /usr/share/php/PEAR.php(574): MDB2_Error->MDB2_Error(-24, 16, Array, 'connect: [Error...')
#4 /usr/share/php/MDB2.php(1442): PEAR->raiseError(NULL, -24, NULL, NULL, 'connect: [Error...', 'MDB2_Error', true)
#5 /usr/share/php/MDB2/Driver/mysql.php(442): MDB2_Driver_Common->raiseError(-24, NULL, NULL, 'unable to estab...', 'connect')
#6 /usr/share/php/MDB2.php(1735): MDB2_Driver_mysql->connect()
#7 /usr/share/php/MDB2.php(2472): MDB2_Driver_Common->getConnection()
#8 /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/Db.php(110): MDB2_Driver_Common->exec('SET NAMES utf8')
#9 /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/Controller/Action/Mybuffed.php(120): Buffed_Db::getConnection('MDBmb_de')
#10 /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.8.1/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(261): Buffed_Controller_Action_Mybuffed->__construct(Object(Zend_Controller_Request_Http), Object(Zend_Controller_Response_Http), Array)
#11 /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.8.1/library/Zend/Controller/Front.php(936): Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Object(Zend_Controller_Request_Http), Object(Zend_Controller_Response_Http))
#12 /var/www/murloc/application/buffed.de/bootstrap.php(105): Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
#13 /var/www/webserver/typo3/index.php(31): require_once('/var/www/murloc...')
#14 {main}


----------



## Chalis (2. September 2010)

hmm


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> wieviele barlow blogs gibt es und welche?



Es gibt zu allen Klassen einen Blog von Barlow. Ich glaube nur den DK und Schamane gibts es noch nicht. Schau einfach mal bei Youtube rein und google nach Barlow. Ich empfehle Hunter oder Hexer ^^


----------



## Spaceflyer (2. September 2010)

Dies ist ein übergreifendes problem. das komplette battle.net ist down. auch für sc2


----------



## Neneko89 (2. September 2010)

Merk langsam wie abhängig ich von dem Verein (Blizzard) bin xDDD

Eben Starcraft 2... will einloggen... geht net "WTFFFF ICH WILL ZOCKORN!!! -.-" ...

Dann zum nächsten Titel dieses Vereins gewechselt...

WoW... will einloggen... geht auch net! -.-.-.-


Nya.... nu gammeln, kipp rauchen und warten das die Server wieder gehen xD


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2010)

Bei den Besucher-Zahlen wird der Mittwochs-Thread ganz blass vor Neid^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neitras (2. September 2010)

nicht mal starcraft 2 geht online bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2010)

und was mach ich jetzt? Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr!! Wie soll ich ohne WoW bloß weiterleben? Wer gibt mir meine 13€ zurück? Und warum liegt hier eigendlich Stroh rum?


----------



## Captain Jack (2. September 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Es gibt zu allen Klassen einen Blog von Barlow. Ich glaube nur den DK und Schamane gibts es noch nicht. Schau einfach mal bei Youtube rein und google nach Barlow. Ich empfehle Hunter oder Hexer ^^



hat der nicht einen neuen blog, zu random raids?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (2. September 2010)

na doll -.- eigentlich war für gleich lk 25 geplant ^^


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (2. September 2010)

*982 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 196 Mitglieder, 786 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

mensch mensch...


----------



## Nauli (2. September 2010)

Look at the news!


----------



## Azorian (2. September 2010)

*1011 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
Die Tausendermarke der Besucher ist geknackt. Bald geht buffed auch noch down wegen zu vielen Aufrufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (2. September 2010)

Tja da ist der heute Raid wohl gestorben ~~


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2010)

erst mal chillen,grillen kasten killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (2. September 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> *982 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 196 Mitglieder, 786 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> mensch mensch...


Türlich, wie jemand zuvor gesagt hat. WIR SIND ALLE SELBST DRAN SCHULD xD

Mann mann, erst denken dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> hat der nicht einen neuen blog, zu random raids??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jup hat er. Hier gehts zum neuen Beitrag ----> http://wowszene.de/news.php 
Aber dazu gibts ja einen aktuellen Thread gleich unter diesem hier. Ich dachte daher 
muss ich den nicht nochmal erwähnen. 

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2010)

Ich versteh die Panik nicht so ganz die hier irgend wie herscht. OMG man kommt nicht in WoW oder Starcraft2 rein, und? Es gibt noch mehr im Leben ausser zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

o: u&#653;op &#633;&#477;&#652;&#633;&#477;s &#653;o&#653; '&#607;do&#670; &#623;&#607;n&#592; &#647;&#613;&#477;&#647;s &#647;&#1503;&#477;&#653; &#477;&#305;p &#613;&#613;&#613;&#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;


----------



## Neneko89 (2. September 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Panik nicht so ganz die hier irgend wie herscht. OMG man kommt nicht in WoW oder Starcraft2 rein, und? Es gibt noch mehr im Leben ausser zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nya, würd mir nix ausmachen, aber hab seit nem Monat ca. nichtmehr gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern erst Starcraft 2 gekauft und heute dann endlich chillig spielen... dann sowas, echt doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> o: u&#653;op &#633;&#477;&#652;&#633;&#477;s &#653;o&#653; '&#607;do&#670; &#623;&#607;n&#592; &#647;&#613;&#477;&#647;s &#647;&#1503;&#477;&#653; &#477;&#305;p &#613;&#613;&#613;&#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;



mimimi du stehst aufn kopf


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (2. September 2010)

Todesritter.. Weibliche Gnome mit pinken Zöpfen <3


----------



## Nauli (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> o: u&#653;op &#633;&#477;&#652;&#633;&#477;s &#653;o&#653; '&#607;do&#670; &#623;&#607;n&#592; &#647;&#613;&#477;&#647;s &#647;&#1503;&#477;&#653; &#477;&#305;p &#613;&#613;&#613;&#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;



aaaaahhhh die welt steht aufm kopf, wow server down :O


----------



## Venomspree (2. September 2010)

5 Stunden gratis bitte !


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2010)

btw faked buffed grad blizz mit den bugs ? 
oder is das nurn feature


----------



## sensêij1988 (2. September 2010)

server down? mhh




ich geh beta zocken^^


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mimimi du stehst aufn kopf



<: &#613;&#596;&#305; &#477;&#305;&#653; &#647;suu&#592;&#670; u&#477;q&#305;&#477;&#633;&#613;&#596;s &#1503;oo&#596; os &#647;&#613;&#596;&#305;u np &#1503;&#305;&#477;&#653; &#613;&#596;s&#305;p&#305;&#477;u &#633;nu &#647;s&#305;q np '&#305;&#623;&#305;&#623;&#305;&#623;


----------



## sewanja (2. September 2010)

hm immer wenn wow server down sind ist buffed total überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bin noch eingeloggt aber auf destromath war es noch nie so ruhig im handelschannel wie jetzt.. halt 55 min wartezeit fürn bg aber das wars mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorprime (2. September 2010)

Isch habe den Masterplan, wir zahlen alle ab sofort freiwillig 15 Euroschs

vielleicht ist dann ja etwas bessere Technik drin bei Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hieeeeh täääääck unso

lg


----------



## The-Dragon (2. September 2010)

Es ist übrigens nur der Login-Server, der nicht funktioniert. Alle anderen Server laufen. Man kann also spielen, nur nicht einloggen bzw. reloggen oder umloggen.
Darum geht auch battle.net nicht, ist der gleiche Server. Und das der Beta-Login funktioniert, ist ja klar, ist auch derselbe Server.

Und nun hängen alle bei buffed.de rum und bringen hier den Server zum Absturz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Technikerteam wird gerade wohl unter Hochdruck daran arbeiten. Und wahrscheinlich kriegen wir auch alle wieder einen Tag gutgeschrieben, so wie jedes Mal.

Übrigens, 90% der Lags und Disconnects werden durch die eigene Internetverbindung verursacht. Allerdings kann es auch vorkommen, das der Server selbst Probleme verursacht. Aber dafür werden die ja auch einmal die Woche heruntergefahren und gewartet. Es gibt auch Spiele, bei denen die Server mehrmals die Woche für einige Stunden runtergefahren werden.


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

o: p&#477;&#607;&#607;nq zu&#592;b &#607;n&#592; &#477;u&#305;&#1503;uo &#633;&#477;&#613;&#596;ns&#477;q 14002 &#653;o&#653; 

o: su&#305;&#623;p&#592; &#607;uü&#607; pun


----------



## Nauli (2. September 2010)

Spoiler



Wer das Liest ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (2. September 2010)

*1154 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 246 Mitglieder, 908 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


i love buffed killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Aber das Technikerteam wird gerade wohl unter Hochdruck daran arbeiten. Und wahrscheinlich kriegen wir auch alle wieder einen Tag gutgeschrieben, so wie jedes Mal.



Haben wir schon ewig nicht mehr bekommen und die AGB wurden dahingehend geändert, dass Blizzard ohne Angabe von Gründen die Server bis zu 72h von Netz nehmen kann, ohne dass für die User irgendein Anspruch auf Entschädigung entstehen würde. Bei technischen Gebrechen greift außerdem nicht einmal diese Klausel, da können die Server praktisch unendlich offline sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furzsack21 (2. September 2010)

Login geht wieder!


----------



## Neitras (2. September 2010)

*senf dazugeben*


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;


----------



## Desperad (2. September 2010)

Server wieder da


----------



## Mindadar (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> <: &#613;&#596;&#305; &#477;&#305;&#653; &#647;suu&#592;&#670; u&#477;q&#305;&#477;&#633;&#613;&#596;s &#1503;oo&#596; os &#647;&#613;&#596;&#305;u np &#1503;&#305;&#477;&#653; &#613;&#596;s&#305;p&#305;&#477;u &#633;nu &#647;s&#305;q np '&#305;&#623;&#305;&#623;&#305;&#623;



Ohja und wie..nein ich bin Stock sauer weil Postal immer abkackt -,-


----------



## Cradle01 (2. September 2010)

Ich will Küheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. September 2010)

sie gehen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauli (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;



wie schreibst du eig so? xD


----------



## Neitras (2. September 2010)

juhu ich kann wieder in mein richtiges leben namens WoW zurück!! zockeeeen!!


----------



## Furzsack21 (2. September 2010)

Ihr könnt euch wieder einloggen^^ also gogo, und nervt buffed nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;&#607;



!!!s&#647;&#305;u&#670;s&#647; pn


----------



## Cradle01 (2. September 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Server wieder da



jup er hat recht ,geht wieder


----------



## wronny (2. September 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Jup hat er. Hier gehts zum neuen Beitrag ----> http://wowszene.de/news.php
> Aber dazu gibts ja einen aktuellen Thread gleich unter diesem hier. Ich dachte daher
> muss ich den nicht nochmal erwähnen.
> 
> ...



Schön 25 min mit Barlow überbrücken.
Da kann man WoW eigentlich ganz aus machen.


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ohja und wie..nein ich bin Stock sauer weil P**** immer abkackt -,-



wenn du das meinst was ich denke,dass du es meinst, solltest du das böööööse wort mit p zensieren!!

und bei mir kackts auch immer ab :/


----------



## Tamîkus (2. September 2010)

hört auf zu flamen der log in geht wieder


----------



## lavora123 (2. September 2010)

ESSSSSSSSSSSSS  gEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEhtT T T    wieeeecre suchtel MUHHAAaaaaaa


----------



## Fenrieyr (2. September 2010)

komm auch net rein =)


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2010)

Jepp geht wirklich wieder, na denn bis nächsten Mittwoch / Donnerstag....^^


----------



## DasWolti (2. September 2010)

Also ich bin wieder drin


----------



## Harkor (2. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Was ich bis heute nicht verstehe, ist, warum es unbedingt erforderlich ist, deswegen einen Thread aufzumachen.



Weil alles was hier geschrieben steht im Mittwochsthread total offtopic wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So kann der dann einfach separat entsorgt werden, wenn der Loginserver wieder funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wenn du das meinst was ich denke,dass du es meinst, solltest du das böööööse wort mit p zensieren!!
> 
> und bei mir kackts auch immer ab :/



Zensieren? mh ne ^.^


----------



## Poseidoom (2. September 2010)

Jetz lesen nur noch halb soviele dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. September 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sehen ob es an mir liegt, oder ob wirklich der Login-Server down ist
> Aber da ich nach der Threadzusammenlegung nichtmehr TE bin, kann ich ihn auch nicht mehr /close en
> 
> _~ Eine Initiative gegen notorische Nörgler ~_



Dafür schreibt Blizzard, wenn auch manchmal verspätet, Info's in entsprechende Schneessturmforen.
Vielleicht bin ich auch dem Serverdown-geweine gegenüber etwas sensibel, wer weiß^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (2. September 2010)

oh man, die ganze Zeit on gewesen, zulange afk gegangen und komm jetzt natürlich nichtmehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (2. September 2010)

ich komme rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuisito (2. September 2010)

Komm nicht rein,
kann damit zutun haben das ich im Ausland lebe..Scheiss Osteuropa -.-'


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. September 2010)

Öööhm, also sind die jetzt schon wieder down oder liegts an mir, dass da steht, dass keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann? Blizzard, hast du mich etwa nicht mehr lieb?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

Mich hats wieder rausgehauen =(


----------



## mumba (2. September 2010)

nervig, bei blizz wieder einer eingepennt und dabei kaffee über die rechner gekippt


----------



## Tibu (2. September 2010)

[Nelson on] HA HA! *Mit dem Finger auf euch zeig* [Nelson off]
Wie gut, dass meine GC vor zwei Tagen ausgelaufen ist und ich momentan kein Geld für WoW habe


----------



## dedennis (2. September 2010)

server is nicht down! und hört auf mit euren scheiss 13€ sind immer wieder die gleichen memmen die hier rumheulen


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. September 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> server is nicht down! und hört auf mit euren scheiss 13€ sind immer wieder die gleichen memmen die hier rumheulen



Also das kann man ja wohl auch anders ausdrücken finde ich. Ist halt deren Meinung und über Meinung lässt sich ja nicht streiten. *anstarr*


----------



## Flaschenpost (2. September 2010)

Die Server sind nicht down. Lediglich die LOGIN-Server machen z.Z Probleme. Wer also schon online war, bevor diese "Technischen Schwierigkeiten" aufgetreten sind, der flitzt jetzt immernoch nichts ahnend in Azeroth rum ^^


----------



## doniwan (2. September 2010)

ich wolte gerade wow spielen und komme nicht rein,was macht Blizz schlafen die oder was ^^und da für zahlt jede monatlich 13 euro


----------



## Arichmonde (2. September 2010)

Bei mir gehts wieder^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (2. September 2010)

jo, geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mottmichel (2. September 2010)

Die 13 Euronen jammerlappen sollten ihr Abo kündigen, dann brauchen ihr euch nicht ins Hemd machen.
Schont die Nerven


----------



## Flaschenpost (2. September 2010)

Oder auch nicht! Komme zwar wieder zur Charauswahl, drücke ich aber auf "Welt betreten", tut sich nix -.-


----------



## Brynjar (2. September 2010)

hey...die Loginserver sind down...


ich glaub ich nutz die Gelegenheit und geh mal duschen und ordentlich auf´s Klo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

*ironie* Weil's heute erst so selten da war: 

Wofür zahl ich bitte 2 Cent die Stunde, wenn ich nicht 24/7 online gehen kann

*ironie off*

Ich hab gelesen, die Login Server wären down...

Ich würd sagen, einfach mal bißchen durchatmen und alles wird gut...

Zitat: "Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr macht, aber ich und Keks, wir drehen jetzt noch 'ne Runde"


----------

